# Hard Lumpy Lump on female Dog



## andmilto (Mar 24, 2013)

My dog is 8 years old female, does anyone know why she has a hard lumpy lump, thats quite big near her nipple, she might have had this for some time, but I have only just noticed it. I have attached a picture, any help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards

Andrew


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She needs to see a Vet. That could be anything.


----------



## andmilto (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm taking her this week, just thought someone might recognise this as something or nothing?


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Is she spayed? It looks like she has had pups at one time so it could be a mammary tumor. The Vet will be able to tell you once he has examined it.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

andmilto said:


> I'm taking her this week, just thought someone might recognise this as something or nothing?


Please keep us updated on how she is.  I was also thinking tumor .... but not being a vet I really couldn't say for sure or want to guess.


----------



## TTs Towel (May 22, 2012)

.......................


----------



## sharpei (Mar 15, 2013)

it could be cancerous it could be benign, it could be a sebacious cyst or other things. only getting her to the vet and having it tested will tell your for sure.


----------



## aussiegirl6 (Mar 16, 2013)

andmilto said:


> I'm taking her this week, just thought someone might recognise this as something or nothing?


My 3 dogs have had it all. From lipomas that are more soft to hard benign tumors. The last time it was a hard lumpy lump on her neck and one in her groin, about the size of a quarter but more depth, not attached. They simply injected zylocaine and removed it while I watched. She was 12 years old and I wanted to avoid anesthesia. My 3rd dog Katie has multiple lipomas which they don't bother with just a fatty cyst and one hard "disc" shaped on her hip removed which was diagnosed by pathology as MFH. So...get it checked by a vet and if you don't like the first opinion, please, get a 2nd one. Let us know how you make out...
Best to you and the pup.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Kyllobernese said:


> It looks like she has had pups at one time so it could be a mammary tumor.


I'm curious how does she look like she has had pups? Her nipples look the same as both my girls who have never had litters.


----------

